# Are any of you self conscious about how your voice sounds?



## No-Sturm-und-Drang (Jan 21, 2009)

I hate the way my voice sounds. I was just wondering if anyone else feels the same as i do.


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

I don't really like what mine really sounds like when I hear it on a recording, but other than that it doesn't bother me.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I do cringe when I hear it on a recording, but it doesn't cause me any worry or distress. I wish I sounded less like a drunk man, but seeing as there is no way I can change it and I'm hardly ever on tape it's pretty low on my list of things that stress me out.

I think it's pretty common for people to not like how their voice sounds on tape, though.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Yes, I hate my voice, it sounds weird and nasally, in my opinion. People don't hear me when I talk so I always have to continually speak up and repeat what I say, which makes me even more self-conscious. I guess I just don't feel comfortable with my own voice. It would be cool though if somehow I could speak in a male voice because then I could focus more on what I'm saying rather than how I sound. Odd, but true.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

sometimes i am, just depending on the situation that i am.


----------



## Andrew1980 (Feb 28, 2009)

Yes, very much so. When I was younger, people would always say things like "your voice sounds different". Also, especially when anxious, my voice does not come out clearly so people would criticise me for mumbling. On the occassions that I actually did the oral presentations at school, someone would imitate me by mumbling incoherently and people would ask each other if they understood a word I had said.

When I am about to give my order in a line, I worry about what the other people will think when they hear my voice. I see them turn and look at me as if they have just heard a strange voice. It is like as soon as somebody hears my voice they develop a negative opinion of me.

Over the years though I have become less self-conscious and people have seemed to like me regardless of however my voice sounds. It probably doesn't sound all that bad.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

No, I'm fine with my voice. It sounds quite ordinary. There is nothing at all distinctive about it.


----------



## lissette (Jan 20, 2009)

I hate it. I sound like I'm 5 in recordings but in real life I actually do sound like an adult.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I hate my voice. I think it makes me sound like a moron. My voice really bothers me on recordings.


----------



## meghan (Jan 13, 2009)

haaaaaaaaa emma your so funny. your voice sounds hawt!!!!!


----------



## hyacinth_dragon (Dec 28, 2008)

yeah. im not a big fan of my voice.


----------



## Ice Machine (Apr 27, 2009)

I don't mind my voice all that much. Not a big fan of it, but I don't mind it much. I think my laugh sounds stupid sometimes, though...


----------



## Micronian (Nov 11, 2004)

I don't like my voice, yet I can sing pretty well.

Isn't that weird?


----------



## Brax (Jun 15, 2005)

People tend to like my voice ever since puberty ceased. They had mixed reactions to my voice then, heh. I'm still getting used to this voice as I do not talk very much so it is hard to say. My ex, however, would say that I had a very manly voice.


----------



## rumjungle (Feb 13, 2009)

I don't mind mine, it just sounds average I guess, nothing distinctive about it for me. I don't really like hearing it being recorded and I used to get told that I spoke too softly. I still do sometimes.


----------



## Phibes (Mar 8, 2009)

Your voice sounds different to you when you're actually speaking and when you hear what you said later on a tape recorder or whatever. 
Your voice sounds different when you hear it on some recording device because the vibrations in your mouth and stuff makes it sound different to you. 

But yeah, my voice sounds different but I'm getting used to it... My singing voice, it's the only voice I record.


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

Yes, though i don't tend to think about it, til stuff like this comes up. 
I thought my voice sounded ok, til my sister and I once when i was younger was mucking around with a camcorder and then we rewinded it to watch it and my voice sounded...funny. I was unconscious of it for a while afterwards. But now i don't think about it or it doesn't bother me. But if someone was to mention to me about my voice, though no one does so i guess it does sound fine to them, then it's just tough it's me.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

I used to be. I still think it sounds funny when I hear it recorded, but people tell me I have a 'grown woman voice' so I guess that's alright, given that I certainly don't look like a 'grown woman.'


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

My voice doesn't bother me in real life, but I hate it on recordings. It sounds SO weird!


----------



## Hananah (Apr 30, 2009)

I dislike my voice, I sound much like a 10 year old boy. That and when I'm really shy it breaks and wavers ....


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

Yeah kinda. My voice sounds younger. It's embarrassing at points.


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

A lot of people are like this. I was talking to my coworker about this today after I heard my voice over another walkie. She felt the same way.


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

Hananah said:


> I dislike my voice, I sound much like a 10 year old boy. That and when I'm really shy it breaks and wavers ....


Me too. I sound like a prepubescent boy.


----------



## yellowpaper (Nov 13, 2007)

Yeah, I don't like my voice.


----------



## citizen_erased (Dec 18, 2007)

I'm fine with my voice when i'm talking, but i hate the way it sounds when i hear a recording of it.


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

Yeah-I mean when I'm just talking like asking a question to a stranger or whatevr, my voice sounds fine-i dont even think about-but when im at school and i talk to a classmate or whatever, half the time, my voice comes out small, a bit frail-i cant help that- i dont even know if its gonna happen or notbut my real voice is level and normal-oh-like a couple weeks ago, I was in the tv room at my dorm and somebody asked if they could put a movie in and i said yeah, and he said it was scary movies and i wnated to know if they were gonna be gory and i asked him that just cuz somethimes i can take goriness sometimes, i cant. Anyway, I asked to look at the dvd case and he gave it to me and it seemed fine enough-So anyway when the scary parts came, i could handle them but i could see him turning towards me when the scary parts happened and he had the remote in his hand-at first i thought i was being paranoid but he did it too many times so I knew he was looking at me and I realized that he thought i was like really scared of these types of movies because when i first said"is it gory?", my voice came out so starnge-like if u would have heard me you wouldve thought i was sick or a little kid, or something-i think he was looking to see my reaction-if i got too scared he wouldve stopped the movie-i hate that-hes a nice guy but i hate to be thought of as "special" or whatevr and now he probably thinks of me that way forever especi. since he always sees me alone.....in reality though, i do like scary movies, i even have a couple favorites.....


----------



## Symon (May 5, 2009)

I'm fine talking but hate to hear myself on tv or video, I sound like I'm as thick as pig poo

Paul


----------



## TheScaryOne (May 7, 2009)

I don't like my voice, it's too low for a girl. When I'm at home I'm used to shouting to be heared, but during a lesson or when I'm speaking to someone intimidating, I usually speak very softly, and people say they can't hear me. I scared someone when, after getting out of the classroom, I abruptly started speaking in my loud tone of voice.
I don't record myself, it happened once or twice in my whole life. Besides, I don't sing. Ever.

It's not -in- my voice, but I'm often very self-conscious about my accent. Since I'm living away from my region, which is considered like... I don't know how to describe it, maybe very very far from civilization? I am afraid of being perceived badly. Anyway when I speak I try to hide my accent, I even tried out pronounciation exercises, but it always seems to be there, especially in longer sentences. I sometimes try imitating the local accent.

I also happen to stutter when saying long or redundant words. That, curiously enough, isn't much of an issue to me. I usually repeat the word slower or joke about it.


----------



## alohomora (Apr 5, 2009)

sometimes i sound like a toddler on the answering machine because I restrain my voice due to my shyness (it becomes higher-pitched and softer than usual), but it doesn't bother me. Old ladies find it cute and endearing and it can work to my benefit. 

On the other hand, if I get a cold or flu and my voice becomes raspy, I don't mind that either. It makes me feel more authoritative and some guys find it attractive, haha.


----------



## joe111 (Apr 25, 2009)

yeah i have a problem with my voice to, especpialy when i have to repeat things, i hate it, i guess its cause i speak very quiet. One reason why i dont speak on the phone. 

p.s emma, i'v heard your voice and it sounds fine you crazy girl lol


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

I think my voice is too flat. I always cringe when I hear recordings of my voice.


----------



## murphgirl (May 4, 2009)

*Shaky, nervous voice*

:afrAm I the only one out there that there voice is constantly nervous and shaky; to the point people can not understand what I am sayint? It is not in all situations, but happens when I return a call; even if I don't see the person and never will.............I hate it


----------



## Rafael (May 9, 2009)

I hate mine, I sometimes think it sounds like my mother's voice in some weird way


----------



## Ov3rcome (Feb 28, 2009)

I'm extremely self conscious, since I have a really deep voice. I actually get joked on it a lot, which really pisses me off.

I used to get made fun of for having a high pitched voice, now I get made fun of for my voice being extremely deep. Sometimes you just can't win...


----------



## citizenjane (May 5, 2009)

No-Sturm-und-Drang said:


> I hate the way my voice sounds. I was just wondering if anyone else feels the same as i do.


Not usually, unless I hear myself on tape, such as when I'm trying to record a message for my cell phone.
Then I _hate_ the way my voice sounds.
I can't really explain why. i just don't like it. it embarrasses me.


----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)

Ov3rcome said:


> I'm extremely self conscious, since I have a really deep voice. I actually get joked on it a lot, which really pisses me off.


deep voice is charismatic if you are a guy.


----------



## Iced Soul (Jan 28, 2009)

I always think my voice sounds too monotone or something. As if I sound like I'm completely bored, even when I'm excited or afraid or whatever. That bugs me, so I kind of avoid talking if it's possible.


----------



## CircularThinking (May 9, 2009)

I have a very deep voice, it always throws people off because it doesn't really match my appearance (I'm fairly short and not exactly built like a lumberjack.)

I'm also completely monotone. I had to do a voiceover for a product pitch video once, it didn't end well...


----------



## rockst4r (May 4, 2009)

i have a high pitch voice - -and always get that i sound like a little kid ;/


----------



## Keirelle (Apr 7, 2009)

Definitely.

I have a VERY quiet voice. To the point that I physically cannot yell. I can get louder, but I cannot do anything like a normal person's yell/scream.

People always think I have a cold or something, even when I feel perfectly fine. I hate meeting new people and having to say, no this is just my voice. Though I am sure it embarrassed them more since they made a point of it and asked me. Sucks though.


----------



## Ununderstood (Jun 8, 2005)

I used to have this embarrassing voice when I was younger, I sounded so stupid. Now I love my voice especially on the phone I love how it sounds. Sometimes people put me on speaker or something of that sorts and I there is a delay so I actually hear what I just said to them as to how they would perceive my voice and it sounds awesome lol. One time I was talking to this girl on the phone about a college loan and I could tell she got intimidated/shy once she heard me speak because of my tone of voice cause I could hear a delay of how it was sounding. I love my manly voice.


----------



## Wirt (Jan 16, 2009)

mine's annoyingly deep. have to try really hard or be completely caught up in a situation to put any charisma to what i'm saying. 

plus it's near impossible for anyone to hear me in a loud setting


----------



## Cerberus (Feb 13, 2005)

nah. I like my voice.


----------



## lastofthekews (May 11, 2009)

I speak very quietly and often people don't hear me when I talk. I wish I had a strong, confident voice, but I don't know how to change it.


----------



## ChrissyQ (Apr 15, 2009)

Same with me, my voice is quiet & i have a child like voice


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

When speaking in person, I am definitely. But I think I sound okay on the phone.


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

Yes. I hate the way my voice sounds on a recorder. Perhaps its just me but it sounds kinda guy-ish.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

I cant stand my voice


----------



## dreamer222 (Jan 26, 2008)

Oh, definitely. Like, once I was listening to a message I had left on someone's phone, and immediately had to stop because I couldn't stand the sound of my voice! It doesn't help that I've been told that I have a weird voice before.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Before my special region dropped, i had a voice like a mouse that would cut in out of deepness sporadically. really embarrassing, especially if you're trying to sound serious lol


----------



## KyleThomas (Jul 1, 2009)

Yep. Always have. I hate hearing it on tape recordings or on answerphone messages. Gah! Just thinking about it now is making me squirm.


----------



## bunnie (Oct 15, 2007)

murphgirl said:


> :afrAm I the only one out there that there voice is constantly nervous and shaky; to the point people can not understand what I am sayint? It is not in all situations, but happens when I return a call; even if I don't see the person and never will.............I hate it


No, me too. I can't stand it. This is the reason why I don't like ordering at drive thrus and speaking among large groups. My voice gets completely lost. And quite recently, it seems like my voice is like that all the time! I'm considering voice lessons when I make enough money one day.


----------



## cmr (Apr 8, 2010)

Keirelle said:


> Definitely.
> 
> I have a VERY quiet voice. To the point that I physically cannot yell. I can get louder, but I cannot do anything like a normal person's yell/scream.


^ I'm the same, I can't yell loud and if I'm in a situation where I have to I find a way to not have to cause I can't ... :blank

I don't like the way my voice sounds recorded, it sounds like I have a plugged nose or something. My voice is super low and I always find people including family have to ask me to repeat myself. That's something I get really freaked over is that in public people might not understand me. :|


----------



## xJoshx (Apr 29, 2010)

When I was younger I hated my voice, it sounded so stupid. Older I get, sounds more angry every year


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

I have a really girly voice so 1) can't take me seriously and 2) really hard to sound _sexy_. Those are the only times when I feel a bit worried, when I wanna be taken seriously or when I wanna sound sexy, haha.


----------



## Still Waters (Sep 18, 2008)

My voice sounds very breathy,high pitched - I like my voice but I have a hard time projecting any confidence and I can tell it's part of why I'm so easily written off and people talk over me.


----------



## nemesis1 (Dec 21, 2009)

I dont like my voice.....its low and monotone and has virtually no passion/emotion in it, and is always at the same pitch. I tried to put more emotion in my voice but it just sounds weird....people are always asking me were im from and seem suprised when i tell them im from the same city as them.....people have trouble undertanding me.....I used to get teased often about it at school. Been teased about it a few times in my adult life. I've also get people saying i sound like im on drugs :sus

Think i might go to a voice coach sometime soon.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

I've always known I was the second coming of Barry White, I'm just gonna have to deal with for the rest of my life...


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

I used to really hate my voice and it would really bother me so i never spoke up in school, but now i don't mind - but i'm not a fan of my accent. I cringe when i hear voice recordings of myself and when i do i either switch it off or walk outta the room.... thats also why i hate leaving messages on answering machines (its recorded and people can replay my voice again and again, lol)


----------



## shymtealhead (Feb 16, 2010)

BIG yes here. 
Listening to myself as I talk, I sound like a normal low voiced young guy with average intelligence and makes clear conversation with a respectable quality of voice.

Listening to myself talk in videos I am in, holy crap it's a big difference for me. I can only explain it as, wellp, I just sound slow, like I am not all there and then some. No offence to mentally handicapped people, but I feel like I sound like I am MH. I HATE how my voice sounds....


----------



## The Tibetan Hat (May 10, 2010)

I don't know, I'm not terribly fond of my voice if I hear it, but then I don't know any non-SA people who like their own either. We're just more likely to give ourselves grief for it. 

And the voice thing goes into the learn to love yourself/forgive yourself column for me. You're stuck with how you sound, it's probably not quite as awful as you think, so be kind to yourself and try not to give yourself quite so much grief about it. You know you think far more things and far worse things than anybody else does about the way you talk.


----------



## cmh2020 (Jun 25, 2011)

*Yes all the time*

Oh my gosh yes. I am so relieved that someone else has that problem too and I'm not the only one. :clap I despise my voice because I have a weird one. People have asked if it's an accent (for some reason they think it's British even though it's nothing close to a British accent) and when I say no it's not an accent they say it's unusual. I'm also extremely loud when I talk and I can't help it or know I'm loud. But my mom and sister have told me that my voice carries and I sound like I'm always yelling. I also have a speech impediment.

I went to a speech class to help my speech impediment all through elementary school. Mostly it was my R sounds. To this day I still can't say words like "world" right. I can say them and people know what I'm saying, but it doesn't sound right. It sounds like I'm saying werld.

I hate hearing my voice on a recording because it sounds so weird. I sound...I don't even know how to describe it. I hate having a phone call with someone because I hate my voice that much. Sometimes I can hear my own voice echoing in the phone if they have it on speaker and I cringe. When I'm giving a presentation, the room is quiet, I'm having to be aware of how I sound in terms of volume and clarity. When I had a voice call with someone on Skype to help him speak English, I was so embarrassed when he told me to type what I was saying because he couldn't understand me. I know he understands English because his English in both speaking and writing is perfect. I went as slow as I could and he still couldn't understand me. I just gave up doing that with people because of my voice.

Now I try to ignore my voice and just accept that hey, I have a weird voice. I can't say words like "world", "real", or "word" right. I'm naturally loud even though I'm very shy and quiet. It's still hard for me to talk on the phone or Skype without worrying about how I sound to the other person or to give a presentation and have to be very aware of how my voice sounds; however, I'm trying to ignore those issues as well and just move on from my insecurities.


----------



## BluButterfly (May 26, 2011)

I don't like hearing my speaking voice. I like my singing voice, though.


----------



## Ramon (May 24, 2011)

When I talk, my voice usually cracks a bit due to disuse + my voice sounds wierd on the phone idk if it's just me...


----------



## cpuzManiac (May 8, 2011)

my voice is pretty deep. i sometimes speak softly when im nervous. people are often like "what did you say?".."what?"..."i didnt hear a word you said".

i especially dont like how it sounds on recordings.

also i did have a slight speech impediment when i was younger in elementary school. i remeber having to go to speech class a few times a week in the 1st and 2nd grade.

*edit*



Zaleth said:


> Darth Vader without the asthma breathing problem. lol.


lol same here, in high school i was often asked to say "Luke I am your father"


----------



## Hamtown (Jun 10, 2010)

As long as i don't hear my voice on record or through a microhpone echo i am not bothered.Hearing my voice played back makes me cringe though


----------



## OpiodArmor (Jun 15, 2011)

I love my voice, everytime I hear it on a answering machine or something I'm all "Goddamn my voice is deep and sexah!" and people are like "Ya right lol" still, I love it. 8)


----------



## JamieHasAnxiety (Feb 15, 2011)

I sound gay as shiz, but the majority if girls that i have spoken to always mention they love my voice.
It's not high pitched but still gay the way I pronounce some words. 

Or maybe its just me


----------



## JadedCalalily (Feb 24, 2011)

OMG yes! I have it stuck in my head that instead of sounding 25 i sound like im like 16  drives me insane!!


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

BluButterfly said:


> I don't like hearing my speaking voice. I like my singing voice, though.


Same.


----------



## ForeverQuiet (Feb 27, 2011)

I don't like how I sound, but it doesn't bother me much. Although I wish I had more of a girly high pitched voice.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

MavenMI6Agent009 said:


> I cant stand my voice


 My authenitic voice is unconfident and unattractive.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

Nah I don't care how I sound... Are we going to get voice box transplants in the near future?


----------



## StarryNights2089 (Jun 22, 2011)

At times.. Usually when people point it out. XDD
People usually think I'm a kid or a teen because
of my voice. x.X


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

I hate how my voice sounds, always freaks me out when I have to hear it back from a recording lol


----------



## kippan (Jun 4, 2011)

Oh man I hate my voice. Like I cannot even voice chat with people because I'm too embarrassed of it.


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Hate mine. It's monotonous, quiet, has a tiny lisp, and it sounds like I'm a little kid. Hate hearing it on video or whatever.

Ewww I'm cringing just at the thought.


----------



## Ironpain (Aug 8, 2010)

I've noticed for a while now that my voice sounds much different listening to myself speak in person then it does when I play it on a video, When I speak I can't hear my South African accident, what I hear in my ears is completely different from what I hear when I play a recording from a web cam video for example. 

I figure it doesn't make sense but what I mean is that when I'm talking the voice I'm hearing as I speak to someone has no trace of an accent, yet when I play back a recording of myself after speaking into a webcam for example I get self conscious because I hear this hard to understand South African Accent. I often get self conscious and wonder if that's not the reason people keep asking me to repeat myself when I'm at a store. 

It just add's to the other physical aspects I hate about myself, My girlfriend of course is always there to help me fight through these self conscious feelings and not to get down on myself about them. I use to think I was a really good singer that I at least had talent in Acting, Singing and Dancing if not other area's but I listened to a web cam video of me singing and well I was horrified at how different my audio singing voice sounded then the voice in my ear, I have lived with this lie my whole life that I can sing, my singing voice especially considering my accent is horrible. (Sigh) Just one more thing to add to my list of things I can't do.


----------



## LuxAeterna (Aug 13, 2010)

I actually don't mind my voice.


----------



## Poisoned (Jun 28, 2011)

Yeah. =/
But I can't change it, so I'm growing to accept it. ^^


----------



## The Awkward One (Jun 30, 2011)

I worry my voice will break or something when I say "here" when they call names on the classroll in school. And on recordings, my voice sounds horrible. Makes me feel ill. :blank It might just sound that way to me though...
Also, sometimes I worry that people will think I sound like a man...
I've been told that sometimes my voice is very monotone. Usually when I'm not in a good mood.


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

I hate my voice so much. I sound like a little girl.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Sometimes not so much the sound, more the way i present it.


----------



## Puppuccino (Jun 29, 2011)

Yeah, I also don't really like my own voice. Strangely though it sounds different when I record it compared to when I just speak and listen to it as I'm speaking... it's really girly/higher pitched on recordings I'm a bit annoyed by that because it makes me sound stupid.


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

I stutter and I have a lateral lisp, of course I hate my voice. It sound perfect in my head though.


----------



## jingybopa (Jan 26, 2011)

Very. More often than not I am able to speak (when i have to) thankfully, but I am always very self conscious about the way I sound


----------



## lissa530 (Oct 29, 2009)

I don't like the way it sounds on a recording for whatever reason.


----------



## Micronian (Nov 11, 2004)

I don't like my voice all that much either. I feel it's very "high" for a guy, probably even kind of nasal.

But a good way to feel good about your voice is learning to sing. When I have a mic on me, I have very good range, on key, and pretty strong. Singing well does make you feel good about your voice, that, maybe it doesn't sound well, but you can utilize it nicely.


----------



## Hallucinating Zebra (Jul 4, 2011)

...


----------



## Natterz85 (Mar 5, 2011)

I am, i hate my voice


----------



## crystaltears (Mar 10, 2011)

I don't like mine either


----------



## heroin (Dec 10, 2010)

Yeah. I have an Indian accent when speaking English. I'm very self-conscious of it.


----------



## tranquildream (Nov 17, 2010)

Yep, on tape and just hearing it normally... Hate it


----------



## MrZi (Mar 31, 2011)

funny you ask this! when i talk i think "my voice is normal" then when i hear myself on tape i think "i shouldn't speak as much!" !!!!


----------



## Later (May 5, 2011)

When I was younger, I hated being told I'm too quiet, and when I go louder, it seems I'm working wayyy too hard just to ask for the bathroom pass. I recorded myself and I think I sound nasily, like I'm complaining. I actually forgot how much I hated my voice thanks for reminding me but no problem, I will forget again


----------



## Addler (Apr 28, 2011)

I'm 23 and sound 13: the rare times I answer a phone and it's a stranger, they ask if my parents are home. I'M AN ADULT!!!! lol


----------



## Campeador (Jul 5, 2011)

In a sense. Just talking to people it doesn't bother me at all. But I sound god-awful if I sing and I can't cheer or go "woo!" haha because my voice just doesn't have any range.


----------



## Marlon (Jun 27, 2011)

I'm not self conscious of my voice but when I was talking to some people I met online they started teasing me calling me justin bieber because of my *higher* voice. It was funny though

I'm more worried about people hearing my convo, such as my family, cuz I dont talk to anyone ever and if they heard me they would ask who I am talking to... which would be awkward


----------



## stewie (Feb 11, 2011)

Very -__- I am able to speak when i have to......but I avoid speaking -__-


----------



## Eski (Aug 6, 2011)

I've been told i have a sexy voice by a couple of people, even had a female american who was trying to sell me Internet gigging down the phone which made me laugh coz she sounded cute, so we were both just laughing over nothing... dunno if that had anything to do with my voice tho lol.

But i hate the sound of my voice, i think i got a real whiney, retarded sounding voice so i put on a deeper voice than i should be, even then i still dont like the sound of it.


----------



## rgrwng (Aug 25, 2011)

i tune myself out, because i know i sound annoying and very needy when i talk.


----------



## loquaciousintrovert (May 23, 2011)

I have a deep voice which I can't stand...ugh. I just wish I had a normal voice. My voice is SO deep. I hate it.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

I sound the same since I was 14 years old  I made videos this year and I thought my voice sounded different cause you know I have grown up but nope...I listened to my voice...sounds the same. Then I get insecure about it.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

loquaciousintrovert said:


> I have a deep voice which I can't stand...ugh. I just wish I had a normal voice. My voice is SO deep. I hate it.


I have a deep voice, too. It sounds manly. I avoid talking as much as possible because I hate to hear it. The voice I actually hear isn't that bad, but my recorded voice sounds horrible. I found out on here like a few weeks ago that the voice you hear when it's recorded is your real voice. That's just lovely. :no Someone in my 11th grade class said out loud "Shelby has a deep voice." And people started laughing.  That made me more self concious about it.


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

Yes, 75% of the times that I've done presentations in my illustration class, my voice has come out really ****ing irregular-it's almost like there's a slight weezy quality to my voice, frail, I can not help it, it's embarrassing to be giving an explanation, all the while being highly aware of how strange your voice sounds.

Oh, and whenver I hear my voice on any type of audio recording, I sound like a dude.


----------



## nycdude (Mar 20, 2010)

I think, I heard a couple of people say that my voice is soft.


----------



## pancake111 (Sep 3, 2011)

I hate listening to my voice recorded. I have a deep voice for a girl, so I'm kinda self conscious.


----------



## Tacos (Aug 25, 2011)

My voice is way too soft and I have a lisp as well.


----------



## aw1993 (Aug 8, 2011)

Yeah I'd say I kind of am I guess...its deeper than like all of my friends which is weird because I'm pretty tiny.its also kind of raspy/heavy and not in a sexy way lol..I think it came from my dad because his voice is sooo low..i feel like it gives me a serious/depressive vibe too because it doesn't sound cheery and light


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

Not really, I actually like my voice. But like most people, I hate how it sounds on recordings.


----------



## loquaciousintrovert (May 23, 2011)

I guess a lot of women have this deep voice problem. lol.

I don't exactly sound like a man but I sound like a girl with a really strange voice, just way too deep and weird sounding.


----------



## dontdreamitbeit (Jun 7, 2011)

When I hear it back on a recording or something, I hate it like everyone I guess. Normally I just tune it out when I speak. I have a really deep voice. And I hate my British accent, I talk way too fast and I say "like" by accident which people always make fun of. I kind of stutter a lot too where I have so much in my head to be said and it just gets jumbled and I just look like an idiot.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

When I think about what I sound like, I start stuttering. o.o


----------



## Genetic Garbage (May 7, 2011)

My natural voice is high pitched and I hate it. I can deepen my voice if I pay attention and make a conscious effort but if I am nervous, everything goes to hell. When I listened to my recorded voice, I was very ashamed of myself.


----------



## RmZ (Mar 8, 2011)

Not as much as I used to be. My voice sounds really light and sorta 'sarcastic', Hate hearing recordings of it.


----------



## Pennywise (Aug 18, 2011)

I think it sounds alright when I'm speaking, but in recordings it sounds kind of high-pitched to me.


----------



## flarf (May 13, 2010)

i sound like a mixture between harvey fierstein and barney frank


----------



## anthrotex (Oct 24, 2011)

I always feel like my voice is too low, and not in some sexy Demi Moore way.


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

-


----------



## heroin (Dec 10, 2010)

Very. I am from India. That should explain it.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Yep, my voice is a huge source of distress for me.


----------



## eppe (Apr 14, 2011)

got a few "mams" on the phone so yeah, dont like my voice. would like it to sound manlier.


----------



## itisgoingtobefine (May 15, 2011)

I don't like how my voice sounds. In my opinion it makes me sound dumb. :stu


----------



## odalisque (Dec 9, 2011)

I am extremely self conscious of my voice! I think it sounds deep and like my mouth is full of saliva and I can't pronounce words properly. People say I speak well, but that's not what I hear.


----------



## Glue (Oct 26, 2010)

Yes, very. My voice is barely audible and I butcher every other word that comes out of my mouth. I'm always asked to repeat myself.


----------



## Slytherclaw (Jul 16, 2011)

Not really, but I hate that it doesn't sound more authoritative. And I'm told I sound like a valley girl...which I like totally don't. Psh. 

:b


----------



## libertad (Apr 12, 2011)

Definitely, my girlfriend thinks I sound sexy but when I hear myself on a recording I think I sound strange... bothersome really.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Yeah, its the cause of my anxietys id say, Ive always had a wierd voice even pre-sa days but its gotten alot worse lately to the point where I can't pronounce half the words that I say loud enough to be heard.


----------



## CityLights89 (Dec 10, 2011)

mine always sounds like I have a cold, and I sound all unarticulated. I seem to have forever allergies, so that may be the case. One of the reasons I refuse to talk to people on the phone.


----------



## Dying note (Mar 17, 2009)

I am, for how low my voice is, being a female. I was actually mistaken for a guy once when I was 12 or 13...lol A bit embarrassing...


----------



## ainsleigh (Dec 6, 2011)

I cringe when I hear my own voice or see myself in a video playback...But I think thats kind of normal.


----------



## Dioque (Dec 3, 2011)

I hate my voice on a recording device. I've had people asking me if my parents were home because they thought I was a kid. 

You know how the guys on Love Line have a theory that female who had been molested at a young age have their voice arrested to that age? Well, I sound like an 9 year old and I haven't been freakin' molested.


----------



## humourless (Sep 27, 2011)

My voice is colourless, too dry. too monotone...that's one more reason why I prefer this type of comunication.


----------



## Class (Nov 6, 2011)

My voice changes in different situations.
Sometimes it's really soft and I mumble; my sister says I sound like a baby on the phone.
Other times I think it's too deep and not...forgive me for this...lady-like.


----------



## ainsleigh (Dec 6, 2011)

On a positive note...at least we have a voice!


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

I used to be and thought that I had really manly voice.
Then I started working in the student radio(don't ask me how I managed to do that lol) where I had to listen to my own voice.At first I was like "Is this how I sound like?":hide ,but after a while I started to get used to it.
My voice wasen't manly at all,it was actually quite nice lol.

Watching myself on camera on the other hand is something I hate.Haven't done it a lot,but the few times people have managed to do it I just cringe at every movement I make.Maybe it would have been better if I got used to it.Don't know,but my theraphist said that we should try it some time in the future :afr


----------



## hearts that kill (Jul 7, 2011)

I feel like my voice is annoying and monotone =/


----------



## RonM (Jan 5, 2011)

Yes, I've disliked hearing my voice since I hit puberty.

I really hate being recorded in any way.


----------



## wrongnumber (May 24, 2009)

I've been mistaken for a 12 year old boy on the phone. I'm a female in late 20s. My voice bothers me only when anxious because it changes and sounds worse.


----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)

I love my voice. I've been told by many people I have a sexy voice and I know I do lol


----------



## CityLights89 (Dec 10, 2011)

hate it. makes me dread phone conversations more than face to face ones. I sound like I am always congested (which I usually am) or like I'm yelling and talking rough. No where near articulation and I think it doesn't do justice to me as a person. when I hear a recording of my voice, I just shut it off.


----------



## MTLQuebec (Dec 20, 2011)

Most definitely. I'm perfectly comfortable speaking 2 languages, but I hate the sound of my voice, regardless of which language I'm speaking.


----------



## MrBakura91 (Dec 11, 2011)

Sometimes I feel my voice is too deep. I get really nervous thinking that girls find it creepy.


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

I dnt hate my voice..but yes very conscious abt how I sound..


----------



## little_miss (Nov 3, 2006)

I got teased because of it in primary school. One guy was constantly mimicking it. *blah* So yes, it's a factor that most definitely contributes  to my SA and poor social life.

I have one sided vocal cord paralysis. As a result my voice is very soft and husky - I sound like I have a bad cold. In some ways I don't mind it because at least I have a voice and it is better than none, however I can't stand listening to it because it's 

a) horrible to listen to ( I hardly use the microphone device that was given to me by my speech pathologist because it makes it all the more clear)

b) it's a reminder that my voice is not what is consider normal.


----------



## EscapeReality (May 19, 2010)

No, its just something to communicate with some-one , the voice in my head when you think and all that stuff is different so its just something we aquire with some aspects of naturality of course but adapts, i.e going to a another country and picking up their accent. Its fine anyway really


----------



## azure5 (Dec 11, 2011)

Inside I am a petrified, unsure girl who would and should be the owner of a shrewd, shrill voice.
On the exterior, it's deep. Unwavering and abiding. Inerrant.
That's not me.
It's not mine.


----------



## Lish3rs (May 5, 2013)

I've always disliked hearing myself recorded. For some reason, when I just listen to myself talk I sounded higher pitched than any other way lol. I had to take speech classes in Elementary School and even to this day I still have trouble pronouncing certain letters/words. 

If I don't stutter and have good enunciation, I usually focus more on what I say than how I say it unfortunately. Though I can be bad at both. I usually don't say anything unless I really need/want to.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

no. one of the things i ament bothered by. I have been told a few times by different people i have a nice accent and a good , well spoken voice.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Yeah, most of the time.


----------



## silentstruggle (Jul 16, 2014)

I've never really liked it. I've always worried if I sound like a guy. maybe its just paranoia


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

No. It's not deep enough.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Zosie92 (Jun 25, 2015)

I really wasn't until I read this thread. Now I'm very aware of how whiny I am.


----------



## Wystan11 (Jul 3, 2015)

The experience of listening a recording of your own voice is weird. is that what i really sound like? for me was like listening to a different person..but then you start recognizing certain features ...like getting reacquainted with an old friend. I personally like my voice..now my singing voice..that one can use a lot of help haha


----------



## JDW (Aug 22, 2010)

I used to be massively but **** happens and I've completely lost my ability to care how it sounds


----------



## EchoIX (Jul 5, 2015)

I've been told I have a soothing voice. At first I also cringed, but after listening to it enough times I got used to it.


----------



## Cherrycarmine (Apr 19, 2015)

I honestly think I sound like a kid despite being an adult. The fact that I tend to speak softly doesn't help.


----------



## Jack365 (Jan 25, 2013)

I always think I don't sound confident.


----------



## Fangirl96 (Apr 13, 2015)

I dont really think about it, but yeah i want to slap myself when i hear my voice recorded. In my head i have always sounded like i have quite a deep voice, so im always shocked to hear that i sound like an annoying 5 yearold girl on recordings. But i guess it doesnt matter since my mom is literally the only one who really hears me speak, lol.


----------

